# Toucan stout



## ben-burd (11/9/14)

Hi guys I am looking at doing a simple 2 can stout with a can of coopers stout and a can of coopers dark. 

I am confused if I need to add a kg of Dex as well. 

Cheers


----------



## hwall95 (11/9/14)

I've done a recipe with two stout cans, kilo of malt, and some steeped grains and it turned out great. 

Personally I would use malt to balance the bitterness of two cans as dextrose will just thin the body out and add alcohol rather then flavour. Can't say from personal experience but I reckon a just a can of stout and dark ale together would turn out pretty well - also would be less strength so more sessionable. 

Also when I made my stout I didn't have temperature control and it fermented during summer and it tasted pretty alcohol hot for 3 months so would definitely recommend fermenting cool 16-18 if possible to make it nice and clean.


----------



## Grott (11/9/14)

Good advise from hwall95. Definitely use kilo of malt and I'd add 250gms of lactose just to sweeten off a bit. It won't make it a sweet brew but will take away the " tang".
Cheers


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/9/14)

I found those to make a good toucan ben-burd. A kilo of dark malt and a short boil with some Goldings hops. 15g for 20 minutes if memory serves.


----------



## gsouth82 (11/9/14)

I've made the stout/dark/dex recipe a couple of times. It turns out pretty good IMO.
I asked the question on here once about using DME in place of the dex and a few people commented that the dex would help fermentation as it would introduce some simple sugars for the yeast to get through. It was even more important in the stout/dark/lager/dex (RIS from coopers site) recipe I made.


----------



## ben-burd (11/9/14)

Thanks for the comments guys. Just need to wait for my current brew to finish then 
I will give it a crack


----------



## Black Devil Dog (11/9/14)

2 cans of Thomas Coopers Irish Stout into 20 - 23 litres. 

Use both sachets of yeast.

Happy days.


----------



## RobboMC (12/9/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> 2 cans of Thomas Coopers Irish Stout into 20 - 23 litres.
> 
> Use both sachets of yeast.
> 
> Happy days.



What a devil of an idea. So simple and a wonderful looking recipe. I can't wait to make it now.


----------



## ben-burd (16/9/14)

Picked up the two cans today what temp should I ferment at. I have a temp controlled fridge so cooler temps not a problem


----------



## superstock (16/9/14)

ben-burd said:


> Picked up the two cans today what temp should I ferment at. I have a temp controlled fridge so cooler temps not a problem


Preferred temp for Thos Coopers Irish stout is 21'c


----------



## hwall95 (16/9/14)

What yeast do you have? Not sure about the kit yeast, but if I was doing another toucan I would go with a lower to begin with like 16-18 in order to prevent high temperatures and increased production of fusels alcohols which made mine taste hot for 3 months


----------



## gsouth82 (17/9/14)

I always go 18. the slightly cooler temperature also helps to slow the 'volcanic' fermentation usually seen with these brews.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/9/14)

gsouth said:


> I always go 18. the slightly cooler temperature also helps to slow the 'volcanic' fermentation usually seen with these brews.


^^^^Yep^^^^

I made up one of these & it was certainly a krausen volcano!


----------



## ben-burd (3/10/14)

Hi guys just finished bottling my toucan stout

ended up doing the following:

1 coopers stout can
1 coopers dark can
1 kg dextrose
23 lt of water
stirred the living daylights out if it to get plenty of oxygen into it as suggested by someone
pitched both yeast @ 24 deg C (O.G 1060)
dropped ferment temp down to 20 after first sign of bubbles (1 day)

Thankfully i used a blow of tube as suggested as the fermentation went crazy for a few days with the krausen comming out the tube. changed back to airlock once it had died down.

let it sit for 12 days S.G was stable at 1010 for the last few days and bottled

Run out of bottles and had a pint left so i put in this glass and as they say "waste not want not"



taste good! not as bitter as i would have thought however i did have a couple other beers while bottling. Should make me sleep well tonight.

will leave them sit at room temp for two weeks then off to the "cellar" (Mechanics pit in my shed) where its a constant 15 deg for 6 months ready for next winter (if i can wait that long)

Thanks guys for all the advise and reccomendations. For a begginer to homebrew this site has helped heaps. 

Now onto the next brew - came home from the homebrew shop with a morgans bitter and hop pellets - getting really brave now 

cheers!


----------

